# Lighting to use for Whites Tree Frog viv?



## diamondwolf130 (Oct 19, 2009)

Wondering what lighting and heating would be best to use for my whites tree frog vivarium once I get it setup.

Should be a 60x45x60 exo terra with a 3 bulb canopy so what lights do you think I should use?

I was thinking a 5% UVB, 25W day heat bulb and a 15-25W moonlight heat bulb.
Or should I use a heatmat instead?

Cheers guys.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm concerned that in this Great UV Love-in, no-one has raised the issue of tanning salons and skin cancer...:whistling2:


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Get 10% UV they bask in the sun in the tree tops in Australia.
The rule is
Tree frogs - 10% UV
Ground dwelling frogs - 5%
and 2% is useless only good for providing a bright light for plants the UV output is so low that its nothing more than a normal bulb


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> I'm concerned that in this Great UV Love-in, no-one has raised the issue of tanning salons and skin cancer...:whistling2:


Frogs aren't scouse, they won't spend 24 hours a day under it.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> I'm concerned that in this Great UV Love-in, no-one has raised the issue of tanning salons and skin cancer...:whistling2:


whether you believe it neccessary or not. it is best for the frog if you try your best to provide an environment as natural as possible.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

In terms of heat, a mat is generally considered better- reptile-type bulbs tend to dry the air out too much for most amphibians. 

In terms of UV- actually it was a (at least) half-serious question. I mean, isn't increased UV posited as one of the possible reasons for 'phib decline? Just saying.


----------



## diamondwolf130 (Oct 19, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Frogs aren't scouse, they won't spend 24 hours a day under it.


 My gf is a scouser  I'm very offended!  Haha

I'll get a 10%UVB then =]

What about heating? That's my biggest concern. I've read that heat bulbs can dehydrate frogs so would it be best to use a heat mat? Or a day and night heat bulb?
: victory:


----------



## diamondwolf130 (Oct 19, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> In terms of heat, a mat is generally considered better- reptile-type bulbs tend to dry the air out too much for most amphibians.
> 
> In terms of UV- actually it was a (at least) half-serious question. I mean, isn't increased UV posited as one of the possible reasons for 'phib decline? Just saying.


I'll mount a heat mat on the side of the viv then =] 

Now I'm stuck between a 5% and a 10% UVB. =/


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

So is Andaroo 

Up to you, but a heatmat is the way to go to provide heat.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

andaroo said:


> whether you believe it neccessary or not. it is best for the frog *if you try your best to provide an environment as natural as possible.*


That's my next big project: gonna buy some forest/waters edge environment and chuck my frogs into it with as many of their 'natural' predators as possible. *That* should work...


----------



## diamondwolf130 (Oct 19, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> So is Andaroo
> 
> Up to you, but a heatmat is the way to go to provide heat.


Okily doke. 

I'm thinking 5% UVB just to be safe either way
Low wattage nightglow bulb 
and a heatmat mounted on the side.

Temperatures should be between 25-30 right? The side of the viv oposite the heatmat should be cool enough for them to cool down when they need to right?


----------



## diamondwolf130 (Oct 19, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> That's my next big project: gonna buy some forest/waters edge environment and chuck my frogs into it with as many of their 'natural' predators as possible. *That* should work...


Let us know how that goes for ya Rob ;D 

May be the way forward in keeping phibs! Chuck in some snakes and small mammals, see how they do. If they live then their prime material for breeding


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> That's my next big project: gonna buy some forest/waters edge environment and chuck my frogs into it with as many of their 'natural' predators as possible. *That* should work...


oh shut up u knew what i ment i was talking more about the lighting factor than predators :roll:

honestly.. i wonder why i even bother posting on here sometimes..

and to diamondwolf why would you question and say oh i'll get a 5% just to be safe? When i've had my white's for years with 10% UV and they are in perfect health. Aren't you supposed to take the advice of people who have experience with these things rather than what you believe is best? Why even ask what lighting they need when you just go with what you think anyway?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Actually, I was thinking introduced 'C' fungus was the next step- make it *really* natural...


----------



## diamondwolf130 (Oct 19, 2009)

andaroo said:


> oh shut up u knew what i ment i was talking more about the lighting factor than predators :roll:
> 
> honestly.. i wonder why i even bother posting on here sometimes..
> 
> and to diamondwolf why would you question and say oh i'll get a 5% just to be safe? When i've had my white's for years with 10% UV and they are in perfect health. Aren't you supposed to take the advice of people who have experience with these things rather than what you believe is best? Why even ask what lighting they need when you just go with what you think anyway?


Woah I'm not just going with what I think. But when I get mixed opinions on things I have to make decisions. I respect that your an experienced keeper and I may well get a 10% after doing some further research. I do want the best for my pets but 'more' isn't always best. I mean in our case too much UV can give us skin cancer so why should the same level of concern not be applied to amphibian health? No need to get agressive....
And Ron was only joking. There's no rules against adding a bit of wit to a forum thread is there?


----------



## OlyFroggyBoy (Nov 18, 2009)

diamondwolf130 said:


> Okily doke.
> 
> I'm thinking 5% UVB just to be safe either way
> Low wattage nightglow bulb
> ...


Thats exactly what i have on mine.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I use a single 5% tube on mine.


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

i have 5% and 2%


----------



## diamondwolf130 (Oct 19, 2009)

OlyFroggyBoy said:


> Thats exactly what i have on mine.


Awesome sauce! : victory:

Do you use a thermostat? Or should the temperatures remain safe?

Cheers mate.


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

its best to use a stat


----------



## diamondwolf130 (Oct 19, 2009)

stewie m said:


> its best to use a stat


Okie doke. I'll see what my £200 budget allows XD


----------

